# Nerd Food in Japan



## Korin_Mari (Nov 16, 2012)

Today I found the following articles... 






Latte art to blow your mind

Also! 




"Japanese people love pizza. The three most popular delivery restaurants that duke it out for the country's pizza pie preferences are Napoli Pizza, Pizza Hut, and Domino's.

But as of today, Domino's might get more business thanks to an amazingly odd discount campaign. You can get 25 percent off your delivery if you have one of the following:

 Facial hair
 Ponytails
 Four kanji characters in your last name
 Twins
 1980s clothing, like shoulder pads or a skin-tight mini-skirt
 A high school uniform
 A parrot
 A dorky t-shirt
 A rural Japanese dialect

If you have all of these, you can get half off your order."

AND EVEN MORE. 




Zombie maids. Dead people drawing hearts on your omelets with bloo... I mean ketchup.

I saw so many funny food related news. I wanted to share. :3

Dear Japan,
I love you because you are ridiculous and dorky. Some days I ask whats wrong with you, but then I ask myself why I'm smiling so hard and I'm so proud. 

Your nerdy follower,
Mari


----------



## Zwiefel (Nov 16, 2012)

this makes me smile. these companies take themselves so seriously over here.


----------



## Korin_Mari (Nov 16, 2012)

Yea LOL. 

I would like this. It's so realistic!




Pencil holder.


----------



## echerub (Nov 16, 2012)

Oh, that pencil case is so damn COOL!


----------



## DevinT (Nov 16, 2012)

I have more than half of these, if you can count that you are a twin. I also learned a northern dialect when I lived in Morioka. 

Fun

Hoss


----------



## echerub (Nov 16, 2012)

Darn. The price for the pencil cases on eBay are a little too steep for me to get on a whim. Maybe I can convince my fiancee to include one on the gift registry...


----------



## RobinW (Nov 16, 2012)

DevinT said:


> I have more than half of these, if you can count that you are a twin. I also learned a northern dialect when I lived in Morioka.
> 
> Fun
> 
> Hoss



Is skin tight mini skirt one of them ?? :tease:


----------



## Zwiefel (Nov 16, 2012)

Those cases are very cool. My wife has something similar from Jamaica, but it's a coin purse and it's fairly cartoonish...those are pretty darn realistic.


----------



## Korin_Mari (Nov 16, 2012)

echerub said:


> Darn. The price for the pencil cases on eBay are a little too steep for me to get on a whim. Maybe I can convince my fiancee to include one on the gift registry...



How much was it? ::curious::


----------



## cclin (Nov 16, 2012)

Korin_Mari said:


> How much was it? ::curious::



best price I can fnd on ebay is $65:sad0:
http://www.ebay.com/itm/NEW-Weird-Pen-Pencil-Case-Horse-Mackerel-Fish-Pouch-Free-Shipping-JAPAN-/271060455028?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3f1c764e74


----------



## makanouchi (Nov 19, 2012)

Latte art, thats new. Creative.1


----------

